# After market front bumper/spoiler



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all,

I am wondering if any of you know where or what site sells the front bumper/spoiler as seen on the GTO on the marylandspeed.com website? Somebody posted it on here a while back with the name somara, sonora, something along these lines cause I don't remember the correct spelling of this place in California that I remember selling these front ends. I remember they sold other GTO stuff but was particularly interested in the front fascia they had. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

That is the SAP (Sports Appearance Package) that was offered by GM as an aftermarket product. GM doesn't manufacture or sell them anymore and not many companies sell reproductions of it. Your best bet is to buy one off of eBay; you can find them for around 350 dollars or so.


----------

